# Pow camp 116



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

After seeing a recent report on here.and I have always wanted to see a pow camp.thinking this place had long gone,me and rubex headed down here..I really liked it here.another place with some great history.plus there was some old cars here.and on the other side of the site was some reall nice agricultural equipment..the camp opened n 1941 to house Italian prisoners.in latter years it was used by the Germans and Austrians.the camp was fairly relaxed and the prisoners were allowed out to work the farms.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

Brilliant pic's, really like them, thanks


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2016)

Fantastic photos, you've done the place proud.


----------



## ReeceF11 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow, so beautiful! Great photos!


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2016)

That's survived well, a lot better than I'd have expected, the way the moss and mould are moving in added something lovely to the pics, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely to see a place that is decaying by the hands of time and nature..... rather than by the hands of local morons!!! This looks a fantastic visit - really enjoyed, thank you


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wonderful images. I wouldn't have expected the decorative brickwork in a POW camp. That Minx is in a sorry state.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

Brilliant photos Mikeymutt! I really enjoyed having a look around here  and sorry I photobombed one of your photos lol I wonder who the girl behind me is :laugh:


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Brilliant photos Mikeymutt! I really enjoyed having a look around here  and sorry I photobombed one of your photos lol I wonder who the girl behind me is :laugh:



A purple cammo jacket? Only you Rubex, only you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you all and rubex you get in at least one shot in every visit and I normally edit you out ha ha..but forgot with this one ☺ it's two shots so I get double trouble..two of you.my worst nightmare ☺


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

smiler said:


> A purple cammo jacket? Only you Rubex, only you



That's my purple back pack Smiler! I've got to be a little bit girly lol. I need to get a black one really - I stand out a mile away!


----------



## tazong (Feb 19, 2016)

Some cracking photos there pal - Do you photoshop some of those pictures or is it some type of filter that gives some of those shots a certain type of feel and look.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 19, 2016)

That's a nice report. Some of these building are in not too bad of a condition for their age. In the mid-sixties we also had a Hillman Minx but this one is sad gone.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

tazong said:


> Some cracking photos there pal - Do you photoshop some of those pictures or is it some type of filter that gives some of those shots a certain type of feel and look.



Thanks tazong..I don't use photoshop or Lightroom.i do use photomatix to blend a couple of images...then tweak them on my tablet


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2016)

Rubex said:


> That's my purple back pack Smiler! I've got to be a little bit girly lol. I need to get a black one really - I stand out a mile away!



I wouldn't worry about it Rubex a few trips out and it won't be so bright, I am so tempted to add, ( just like yourself ) but I think desecration and self preservation take precedence here so I won't, 
Have a good weekend and have drink for me, I've not had a taste for weeks Stay Safe, K


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2016)

Ker-POW...wow! Fantastic set. Loved that Mikey...


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 19, 2016)

Cool stuff, Mikey. I haven't got round to seeing a POW camp yet, these pics are making me want to get round to it pretty soon! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Cool stuff, Mikey. I haven't got round to seeing a POW camp yet, these pics are making me want to get round to it pretty soon! Thanks for posting


Neither had I mate..that's why I wanted to go so bad.and really glad I did now.really good feeling here..I would get there if you can.


----------



## tazong (Feb 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thanks tazong..I don't use photoshop or Lightroom.i do use photomatix to blend a couple of images...then tweak them on my tablet



I think you should do a little video on how you do you photo processing before you post them online - they really do have a beautiful effect - would be a wonderful lesson on how to have great photos for a lot of people.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

Trust me I don't do a lot to them..but I will try and do a video.and thank you tazong.I really appreciate your comments


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2016)

Superb! Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 20, 2016)

Have been planning a visit here now for a while, just waitin, for all the correct conditions to be met !! So glad its still standing cos i did hear rumours that it was going to be redeveloped -technical speak for throwing together 4000 little boxes and destroying our heritage in order to make a few people rather rich- Sorry, rant over.
Once again Mutty your photography does you proud and i also agree with Tazong, stick a quick vid up and show us how its done !!


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow, I hadn't realised there was so much here! Great pictures, looks like once again I'll be following you 2s footsteps some time soon.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks interesting, certainly a place of historical significance. Well shot.


----------

